# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  per anton ceten

## _MALSORI_

e shikova me kujdes tere temen e elites ombetare per te gjetur dicka mbi anton ceten por kurgje nuk pash...nuk e di si asnjeri ketu nuk na solli dicka mbi nje figure te ndritur te historise shqiptare siq eshte  ajo e anton cetes...kur mendon se tek kjo teme jane futur lloj-lloj njerezish qe aspak nuk e kan evendin tek elita dhe jan lene jashte vemendje figura te tilla si antoni me duket jo e drejte..

nese dikush mund te na sjelle dicka per antonin eshte i mirepritur...sidomos per veprimtarine e tij ne pajtimin e gjaqeve ne fillim vitet 90''..nuk besoj se dikush para apo pas tij ka bere nje veprimtati te tille qe pati jehone ne te gjitha trevat shqiptare...

----------


## fegi

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=47916

Kjo teme eshte e hapur dy her ma heret

----------


## _MALSORI_

dy tre shkrime te thata jane per profesorin e nderuar. dhe ato ne kohe shume te larget...mendova se do na sjelle dikush dicka mbi veprimtarine ne pajtim te gjaqeve  te kesaj figure...shpresojme...

----------


## elsaa

Ka qene nje kenge kushtuar Andon Cetes , e ka pas kendu Shkurte Feza ose Shyrete Beluli ose te dyja bashk nuk jam e sigurt , por kenge e vjeter . E kam kerkuar tani vone por se kam gjet dot , ka qen e bukur ... 

Di ndonjeri nga ju si mund ta gjej ?

----------


## fegi

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sourc...c07JxQQNaHdshA

----------


## fegi



----------

